# Datenbank-anbidung ueber php



## knalltuete (9. Dez 2004)

Moiners,

ich haette da gern ein Problem 

ich moechte mit einem Javaapplet auf eine Datenbank zugreifen.
Die Datenbank ist aber nur ueber lokalhost erreichbar. und das Applet laeuft natuerlich auf dem client.
Die Datenbank soll auch nur ueber lokalhost erreichbar sein!
Auch habe ich nicht die moeglichkeit ein Servelt unter zubringen.
Ich hab aber davon gehoert, dass man ein HTML- oder HTTP- request senden kann und so
einfach ein phpscript auf der seite ansprechen kann um daten aus der Datenbank zu ziehen oder zu speichern.
kann mir von euch einer sagen, wie ich son request mache?

Thx schon mal


    Daniel


----------



## Roar (9. Dez 2004)

guck dir mal die kalssen URL und HttpURLConnection an und suchmal im forum heir...


----------



## knalltuete (9. Dez 2004)

Vielen Dank, genau so einen Denkanstoss habe ich gebraucht 

danke

daniel


----------



## Grizzly (10. Dez 2004)

So eine Thread gab' es übrigens schon einmal: Verbindungsaufbau zu Datenbank uebers Internet.


----------

